# Busted GT5000 deck plate?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks like I busted or bent some sort of lower deck plate or rim extending across under the right discharge side of the deck.
I might have caught it a couple times on a oak tree root but man, didn't think it would bend. It appears that this plate is removable via a few bolts/nuts... Can someone shed some light on this piece or anything to remedy it? Was thinking about removing it and trying to bend the piece back into shape...kinda sucks to be honest with ya.

Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
Can you post a picture of it or the model # of the tractor and we could look at www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Man, I hate those live oak roots too. 

For such big trees the root system sure is shallow. I have 5 decent sized ones around the house. They add significant time to my mow since I have to creep around & over them to keep from banging the deck or grinding them with the blades.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is a screenshot of the pic --- It is #20 

Baffle Vortex Part # 174378 $5.59

I might order a couple. ;-)

Anyone know the part number for the nose roller for this deck?
It sure helped on my other decks. Any other ideas? 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/GT5000deck.jpg><center>

Thanks
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
For $5.59 it's hardly worth trying to straighten it out. But the shipping will be just as much.

The nose roller kit is part #71 24297 fits 38, 42, 44, 48, and 50" decks


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

For the price I would do as already suggested and buy a few. If you have a bandsaw it would be easy enough to cut out a new piece though, and it could probably be made out of heavier gauge metal as well. The little jogs etc in the piece should easily be able to be made with a bench vise and hammer.

I know exactly where your coming from with Live oaks and exposed roots. That is exactly my problem as well, and they have cost me a few blades on my 54C deck already. So far my deck has not suffered but the blades sure have.

My old JD317 always had problems with the roots, and eventually I wound up reinforcing the decks lower edge with some good 3/4" round stock to keep it from getting bent up. Then I sold that tractor as it had over 4000 hours on it and was worn slap out and could not afford a new engine (which at that time was only available from JD at a high price) Bought a JD180 and it never had the first problem with the roots. It had a 38" deck. Then I get the JD GX335 and it is like the 317 was, always getting snagged on the exposed roots.......but instead of bending up the deck the blades get trashed........really odd how different machines / decks suffer different casualties or no casualties all cutting the same area.

Oh yea, my solution to trimming around any of my trees now is simple and very efficient. I tether a young goat in the vicinity of the trees I want trimmed and let em go to work. Could not trim it as good if it was done by hand!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I've done it a few times myself. Really does a number and creates quite the racket. I bent it back with vice grips, but it still needed to be replaced. I bought 3 of them and will never have a problem again.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the insight.... and yep not a goat, but my daughter's Shetland pony will do just the same! Tied out he will eat a PERFECT arc to the end of his lead line and inside within a day on any post, tree area, anything. Amazing! 

Leo, boy does it ever create the racket! WOW! BANG, GRRR, 

I am ordering a few today. What is the lead time and ETA for parts from Sears usually or do you order and pickup locally?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sears parts are usually within a week order the nose roller too it realy does help.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I know --- I have ran my older Craftsman 19HP 46" unit & deck into the ground and then back again and it never suffered the same problems...but I can -certainly- recall things getting MUCH better after I placed the nose roller on the deck. You think for spending $3K, they could toss in a preinstalled nose roller or something huh?

Sheeeeesh! 
:truth:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Proof positive that I don't beat up on my deck as much as some people think. I've never hurt mine in the least. But, I gotta go with the front roller idea, it sure does a good job of lifting the deck if you were to encounter an unwelcomed obstacle. It's well worth the money. I also like the goat idea.

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, but you ain't trying to do business against a 250yr old oak tree and its mighty root system either. I guarantee that these roots are definately tougher than any soil that you will come across, Senor Nunez. edro:

Yep --- nose roller on the way too! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bet the piece of ledge that I rolled my deck into beats ya both. I have an area of my yard that formally was woods and we covered a ton of outcroppings of rock. Over the years, frost brings some of them to the surface and then .....BAM. Out of commission!

The first time I wrecked the baffle, I was mowing leaves in the middle of the fall towing my mow n vac. I thought for sure that I sucked up a huge stone. Turns out as I disengaged the deck, the racket stopped. That little episode also shredded my spindle on my deck and didn't even damage my gators. Go figure!!

Now, I mow much slower!!!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy said:

<<<<<.....I guarantee that these roots are definately tougher than any soil that you will come across, Senor Nunez......>>>>

--------------------------------------------------

I knew that, why didn't all the others?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Have you guys thought about setting your cutting height a little higher?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Have you guys thought about setting your cutting height a little higher? *


Don't think the deck height is the real issue. Its just that you can cut an area for years using the same height and then all of a sudden you snag a root, that just happened to push itself up high enough over time to get caught, or frost moves a ledge etc.

Getting in close to those Live oak roots are something else, as there usually is so many of them.

My lawn in the front has s super growth of centepede, and has long leaf pine roots that work their way to the surface more each year as they grow. Over the years they have been getting sliced down. There has to be a limit sa to how high your willing to cut the grass. Its not recomended to rebury the roots, and if left to grow, and become more exposed your eighter gonna take a chance and cut things closer to them or let the grass get taller.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's the nose roller


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Will it fit the 48" deck?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like you have a odd ball deck Argee It fits the 38"42"44"46"50" Don't see 48"


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It might fit. Does your deck have tabs like these decks? I think the reason the 48" isn't listed is because some of them came with a roller? The box only says 38,42 and 44.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

i took my nose roller off my brothers 48" before he sold it and installed on my 50" no problems i'm lookin for the part numbers for the front gauge wheels that might work on my 50" deck i seen some on another mower deck 42" or 48" that looked like they may work but didn't get the model # of tractor anybody have those numbers by chance?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

scruff
try this, it worked for me.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1354


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Scruff
I took my deck off to clean it and figured I take a pic to show you the wheels.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice set up Sixchows! Looks easy to adjust is needed and like they were always there.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

a big thanks six that's just what i needed to know:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Scruff
Glad to help! One other thing, you might want to put a set of gator blades on the 50" deck. They make a big difference. The stock blades were always bending on the slightest thing I hit, sometimes just by scalping a high spot. The part # for the blades is 95-909. Agri Supply seems to have the best prices. I also removed the deflector shield as that was gouging the turf on uneven areas. The only thing to remember is that without the shield, things really come flying out! I hit a softball size rock the other day and it shot out about 35-40ft, easily could've killed someone.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

sixchows
I thought those gators were for muching? I've got the open top 
deck (vented) wouldn't the gators mess up the draw the deck creates? I also removed the shield on my mower day after 1st use
same reason too. Not much for rocks here where i'm at all jack-pine soil SAND!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Scruff
Yeah they're for mulching and they do just that! They really are an excellent choice for the 50" deck. You know how everyone says this deck is a real POS? Well trust me on this, no matter what you've heard about guys with other decks saying that gators are all hype, you'll swear they were made just for you and this deck! If for some reason you decide you don't like them, I'll buy them from you!


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

k sounds good i need new blades any how the sand here really
knocks my blades down fast wears them flat in one season or 
less if it a dry year thanx for the tip i'll order up a set


----------

